# Nachrichtensprecherinnen im TV



## Blechbuckel (1 Feb. 2012)

In letzter Zeit ist festzustellen, daß Nachrichtensprecherinnen im TV nicht mehr nur noch hinter einem Pult stehen, sondern auch ab und zu komplett zu sehen sind. Welche der News-Ladies ist dabei Eure Favoritin? Bin gespannt


----------



## Max100 (1 Feb. 2012)

Blechbuckel schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit ist festzustellen, daß Nachrichtensprecherinnen im TV nicht mehr nur noch hinter einem Pult stehen, sondern auch ab und zu komplett zu sehen sind. Welche der News-Ladies ist dabei Eure Favoritin? Bin gespannt



Erst wollen wir deine hören


----------



## Blechbuckel (1 Feb. 2012)

Meine? Kein Problem:
1. Sandra Thier
2. Judith Rakers
3. Laura Dünnwald
4. Annett Möller
5. Maybritt Illner


----------



## PromiFan (1 Feb. 2012)

Also meine Favoritin ist eindeutig Judith Rakers, jedesmal wenn ich sie sehe bin ich geil ... ansonten sind aber auch Marietta Slomka oder Gundula Gause sexy Bräute


----------



## molart (1 Feb. 2012)

1. Sandra Schneiders
2. Annika Kipp
3. Judith Rakers
4. Nela Phangy-Lee
5. Annett Möller


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Feb. 2012)

Mir gefällt Tatjana Ohm von N24 unglaublich gut.


----------



## Blechbuckel (1 Feb. 2012)

molart schrieb:


> 1. Sandra Schneiders
> 2. Annika Kipp
> 3. Judith Rakers
> 4. Nela Phangy-Lee
> 5. Annett Möller



Sandra folgt bei mir auf 6, danach Marietta Slomka und Ina Dietz. Annika und Nela zähle ich eher zu Moderatorinnen. Die frage ich als nächstes ab...


----------



## Black Cat (1 Feb. 2012)

Sandra Thier - yes!


----------



## MarkyMark (1 Feb. 2012)

*Julia Josten* (mitlerweile Sky Sport News HD, vorher n-tv)

http://img172.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=25208_Julia_Josten__005__122_2lo.jpg


----------



## neman64 (1 Feb. 2012)

1. Sandra Thier
2. Inka Essmüller
3. Katja Burghardt


----------



## Max100 (2 Feb. 2012)

Anja Charlet
Marietta Slomka
Maybritt Illner


----------



## syriaplanum (3 Feb. 2012)

mir gefallen 
Annett Möller
Kate Abdo
Jule Gölsdorf
Jennifer Knäbel


----------



## americanspirit (9 Feb. 2012)

Marietta Slomka


----------



## gogol gauch (14 Juli 2012)

Ina dietz!!!


----------



## gaertner23 (15 Juli 2012)

1. Sandra Thier
2. Annett Möller
3. Anouschka Horn
4. Kamilla Senjo
5. Brigitte Bastgen
6. Gundula Gause
7. Christiane Gerboth
8. Maybritt Illner
9. Jennifer Knäble
10. Kay-Sölve Richter 
11. Ina Bergmann
12. Ellen Arnhold


----------



## fredclever (15 Juli 2012)

Hier ist die Liste meiner Lieblinge:
1.) Babara Hallweg
2.) Susann Daubner
3.) Annett Möller
4.) Ulli von der Gröben
5.) Susanne Holst
6.) Gaby Bauer
7.) Susanne Stichler
8.) Petra Schwarzenberger
9.) Sandra Thier
10.) Dagmar Berghoff
11.) Judith Rakers
12.) Ilka Essmüller
13.) Isabelle Körner
14.) Anja Charlet
15.) Valerie Haller
16.) Kay-Sölve Richter
17.) Maybritt Illner
18.) Marietta Slomka
19.) Gundula Gause
20.) Laura Lange
21.) Matthias Fornhoff
22.) Claus Kleber


----------



## mar1971z (15 Juli 2012)

1. Annett Möller
.... (großer Abstand)
2. Laura Dünnwald
3. Monita Rajpal
4. Rosmary Church
5. Tanja Olm


----------



## Loupgarou1970 (17 Juli 2012)

1. Judith Rakers
2. Sandra Thier
3. Annett Möller


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

meine Favoritin: *Tatjana Ohm*


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Stephanie Puls finde ich gut!


----------



## Juschi (30 Okt. 2012)

molart schrieb:


> 1. Sandra Schneiders
> 2. Annika Kipp
> 3. Judith Rakers
> 4. Nela Phangy-Lee
> 5. Annett Möller



Ich kenne keine der aufgezählten. Sind die alle aus den Privaten? Mir gefällt Karen Miosga.


----------



## Corsa1981 (25 Nov. 2012)

1. Kamilla Senjo 
2. Sandra Thier
3. Judith Rakers, Julia Josten
4. Stephanie Rahn
5. Mara Bergmann
6. Leslie Nachmann
7. Isabelle Körner
8. Anja Charlet


----------



## mar1971z (26 Nov. 2012)

1. Annett Möller (RTL und ntv)
2. Judith Rakers (ARD)
3. Isha Sesay (CNN)
4. Monita Rajpal (CNN)
5. Stephanie Puls (n24)


----------



## Chris-Hades (26 Nov. 2012)

Danke vielmals.


----------



## wechti (17 Dez. 2012)

ESSMÜLLER


----------



## aragorn81 (1 Jan. 2013)

1. Kay-Sölve Richter
2. Annett Möller


----------



## nordsee (3 Jan. 2013)

Eindeutig die schöne Judith!


----------



## jorge86 (13 März 2013)

Um das hier mal fortzusetzen, hier meine liebsten News-Schnecken:

1) Jule Gölsdorf
1) Sandra Thier
1) Sandra Schneiders
1) Stephanie Rahn

2) Judith Rakers 
2) Laura Dünnwald


----------



## tene (27 März 2013)

eindeutig
Annett Möller und Judith Rakers


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

1. Petra Gerster
2. Gundula Gause
3. Marietta Slomka


----------



## Reuters (5 Juni 2013)

gogol gauch schrieb:


> Ina dietz!!!



Mann, bist du abartig.


----------



## Punisher (5 Juni 2013)

Claudia Kleinert ist meine Favoritin


----------



## lassmirandadennsiewillja (21 Juni 2013)

Miriam Lange (RTL)
Laura Dünnwald (Pro 7)
Katja Burkard (RTL)


----------



## Sushi24 (6 Juli 2013)

1. judith rakers
2. jule gölsdorf
3. jennifer knäble


----------



## Karliesel (7 Juli 2013)

:thumbup:


PromiFan schrieb:


> Also meine Favoritin ist eindeutig Judith Rakers, jedesmal wenn ich sie sehe bin ich geil ... ansonten sind aber auch Marietta Slomka oder Gundula Gause sexy Bräute



Gibts fast nichts dran auszusetzen


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

Mir gefällt

Sandra Schneiders
und
Laura Dünnwald


----------



## heringssalat (16 Dez. 2013)

Stephanie Rahn
Annett Möller
Harriet Fuhrhop


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

Laura Dünnwald


----------



## Kinku (5 Feb. 2014)

Meine Liebsten sind:

1. Judith Rakers - finde ich sehr hübsch und ich mag ihre Natürlichkeit
2. Marietta Slomka - hat eine sehr erotische Ausstrahlung
3. Susanne Daubner - ihre erotische Stimme ist der Hammer und ich finde sie sehr attraktiv


----------



## collins (16 Feb. 2014)

Judith Rakers ist einfach Sahne


----------



## Marco2 (16 Feb. 2014)

gogol gauch schrieb:


> Ina dietz!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Marietta Slomka


----------



## hefepa (21 März 2014)

1.catherin Vogel
2. Yve fehring
3.Kai Sölve Richter
4.Judith Rakers
5.Annett Möllers
6.Ulrike v.d.Gröben
7.Kamilla Senjo
8.Anja Charlet
9.Sandra Thier
10.Maybritt Illner


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Das ist Karolin Oltersdorf


----------



## ottokar66 (1 März 2015)

Meine beiden Favoritinnen sind Pinar Atalay und Judith Rakers


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Ganz klar Judith Rakers


----------



## yvoki (13 Sep. 2018)

super., toll


----------



## Nylonalex786 (27 Sep. 2021)

Die Damen von „Welt“ sind alle sehr nett anzusehen. Besonders Daniela Will sehe ich ganz gerne..,


----------



## nitro1000 (12 Juni 2022)

Angela Knäble find ich süß.
Aber auch Fanny Fee Werther ist klasse


----------



## Harrison70 (12 Juni 2022)

Judith Rakers ist da momentan immer noch meine Favoritin.


----------



## JimJupiter (19 Juni 2022)

Eindeutig Ina Dietz eine Traumfrau


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Juni 2022)

Blechbuckel schrieb:


> Welche der News-Ladies ist dabei Eure Favoritin?


Also ich finde, da hat man bei den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen schon ganz interessante Damen am Start, wenn ich nur mal an Aline Abboud (ARD, früher ZDF), Sara Bildau (ZDF) oder Kay-Sölve Richter (ZDF, vor Ewigkeiten RTL) denke - und da gibts noch viele, viele mehr, auch im Regionalprogramm...


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Judith Rakers


----------



## Kreator550 (26 Juni 2022)

fanny fee werther
ilka essmüller


----------



## Spritdealer (26 Juni 2022)

Ich will ja nix sagen aber 3/4 der hier genannten Damen sind keine Nachrichtensprecherinnen. Oder hat jemand mal gesehen dass Annika Kipp oder Kamilla Senyo Nachrichten vorlesen? Wenn wir beim Thema bleiben gibt es gar nicht so viele. Fanny Fee Werther, Rudith Rakers, Katja Losch und Leslie Nachmann finde ich am besten


----------



## TNT (26 Juni 2022)

Gelöscht weil doppelt


----------



## didi33 (26 Juni 2022)

Sandra Rieß (br24), Alina Stiegler(rbb24), Anna Magel(hr), Jule Gölsdorf(SAT 1/NDR Info);


----------



## tvgirlslover (26 Juni 2022)

Ilka Eßmüller, Charlotte Maihoff, Ina Dietz, Jule Gölsdorf, Caren Miosga, Judith Rakers, Alina Stiegler


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juni 2022)

Sandra Rieß, Fanny Fee Werther, Nele Würzbach


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Juni 2022)

Spritdealer schrieb:


> hat jemand mal gesehen dass (...) Kamilla Senyo Nachrichten vorlesen


Hat sie, ist aber schon lange her. Über 10 Jahre bestimmt.


----------



## Max (29 Juni 2022)

Nele Würzbach 
Janina Kirsch
Kira Ortmann


----------



## Makak (29 Juni 2022)

Judith Rakers, Maybrit Illner (2010-2012 heute-journal), Kay-Sölve Richter, Jana Thiel


----------



## haller (4 Aug. 2022)

Rakers Rakers Rakers


----------



## Nova (9 Okt. 2022)

Auf dem Thron die süße Eva-Maria Lemke, gefolgt von der heisblütigen Stute Aline Abboud und dem schüchternem Püppschen Hanna Zimmermann


----------

